# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Как заправлять картридж Samsung ML 2160

## Владимир Орлов

Народ, подскажите плиз, можно ли самому заправить картридж Samsung ML 2160? Что-то очень накладно стало мне заправлять их  мастера. Думаю, может самому попробовать? Кто сталкивался с этим - это очень трудно?

----------


## Сделан в СССР

Ничего сложного. У меня и на работе и не так давно дома такой же. Маленький, компактный и главное надежный. На работе так и вовсе за день не отдыхает и минуты. При этом понятное дело заправлять надо часто. Раньше директора канючил, чтоб специалиста вызывал, потом прочел инструкцию и понял, что деньги только зря тратим, теперь сам заправляю. Экономия приличная.

----------


## Q12M

может кто подскажет как прошить этого старичка. Достался с прошивкой .11,   что в нете не копал нифига не срабатывает... только с чипом картридж работает

----------

